# Fezzari Wired Comp OR Trek Powerfly 4



## FortOrdMTB (May 29, 2021)

Hello All,

Looking at getting the wife an e-bike. Here are the details:

She has no experience mountain biking (or sports for that matter).
Looking to ride mostly road, fire road and maybe some mellow single track.
It is very sandy in the summer where we are at (Fort Ord National Monument).

We are looking at the Fezzari Wired Comp or the Trek Powerfly 4 Mostly due to price point and look like good intro bikes. Has anyone owned or ridden either of these or can offer recommendations?

Note: Trek Powerfly is from the local LBS and would receive time-ups and 2 year warranty on everything on the bike. Delivery is August. Fezzari is about 30 weeks out, though my wife is willing to wait.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Buy Trek now, before she changes her mind. Assuming it is right size and she does test ride at the LBS. Then go riding, take it slow, have fun - and stay away from the poison oak


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I test rode a Powerfly ,while it rode well I decided I didn't want one. I didn't care for the fat tires, I came to mountain biking from off road moto's , and hate squirmy tires. I bought a Rail. The plus tires on a Rail or something similar might be enough for sandy trails. The big that is missing here is what does she want ? She is the one that will ride it ,she is the one that know how it feels to her, but with her lack of experience that will be difficult to figure out. So if can get her to ride as many different bikes as she can ,that will help her define what she wants.


----------



## FortOrdMTB (May 29, 2021)

rangeriderdave said:


> I test rode a Powerfly ,while it rode well I decided I didn't want one. I didn't care for the fat tires, I came to mountain biking from off road moto's , and hate squirmy tires. I bought a Rail. The plus tires on a Rail or something similar might be enough for sandy trails. The big that is missing here is what does she want ? She is the one that will ride it ,she is the one that know how it feels to her, but with her lack of experience that will be difficult to figure out. So if can get her to ride as many different bikes as she can ,that will help her define what she wants.


We finally got the wife's bike this weekend. Ended up going with the Powerfly. I was leaning toward the Fezzari Wired Comp but ultimately went with what we could get first.

She "let" me try it out. ? My first impression... it's a basic, heavy bike with a motor. And it is a very good motor that climbs like a champ and handled all the hills we threw at it. That said, there's no way I would take it down any kind of difficult downhill with confidence. Thats not a knock on the bike, we knew what we were buying and didn't buy it for crushing the downhill but rather family rides on the bike path, fire roads and super mellow single track. So in that respect you definitely get what you pay for. Still, I wonder if the wait would have been worth the FS and better components.

She did a short ride when we got home and loved it. She did mostly eco mode and emtb (smart assist). Tried Turbo once but "it was too much" and was "scary," especially on anything but a super steep hill. She said she could feel it in her legs but the eco boost was nice to help get up the hill. I think the assist helps take out the major burn and makes it manageable. I won't be converting anytime soon, I still enjoy the challenge and the burn but it definitely helps get my wife out the door and enjoy the ride.


----------

